# Brak myszy i klawiatury w X

## madman

Jak w temacie - po aktualizacji systemu nie dziala mysz i klawiatura w X. Oczywiście przekompilowałem

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

Kilka informacji:

```
uname -a

Linux evil 3.3.2-gentoo #2 SMP Thu Apr 19 10:28:58 CEST 2012 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

```
grep INPUT /etc/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

```
grep DEVTMPFS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y
```

```
grep -i mouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[ 91330.848] (==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

[ 91331.133] (==) fglrx(1): Silken mouse enabled
```

```
grep -i keyboard /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[ 91331.156] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
```

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" LeftOf "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Option      "Xinerama" "on"

        Option      "Clone" "off"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "PreferredMode"   "1440x900" 

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

        Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-1"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-1"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## SlashBeast

W /var/log/Xorg.0.log powinno byc napisane dlaczego nie masz inputow.

----------

## madman

Słuszna uwaga - powinno.

Xorg.0.log:

http://pastebin.com/v1GCxGAt

----------

## dylon

Miałem taki sam problem. Okazało się, że bruździł tu udev. Od wersji 182 nie działa min. klawiatura,mysz i np. eth . Nie miałem na razie czasu bawić się z jego zmienionymi skryptami, więc wróciłem do 171 a wyższe zamaskowałem  :Smile: 

----------

